# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  NCK Pro Box with Cables (NCK Box + UMT)

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
NCK Pro Box with Cables (NCK Box + UMT) *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:    *NCK Pro Box with Cables (NCK Box + UMT)* combines 2 solutions: NCK Box and Ultimate Multi Tool (UMT)   *NCK Box* is a multifunctional phone-servicing tool 
for Alcatel, Samsung, LG, Huawei and other models flash, software repair
 and unlock procedures.   *Note!* After 1 year it is necessary to renew access for NCK Box by means of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *Ultimate Multi Tool (UMT)* allows Flashing, Remove 
Sim Lock, Repair BT, Repair IMEI, Wipe Phones, Remove Google account. 
Doesn`t require further activation.    *NCK Pro  - Features:**Direct Unlock*AlcatelHuaweiHTCLGXPERIASamsungZTE and other brandsHuawei with old and new security typesStandalone solution, doesn't need any server codes or creditsAll firmware versions and provider IDs are supportedFast unlock procedure *Read Codes*AlcatelBlackBerryHuaweiHTCSamsungMotorolaZTE  *Alcatel, Motorola WX-series:* NCK (Network Control Key) codeNSCK (Network Subset Control Key) codeSPCK (Service Provider Control Key) codeCCK (Corporate Control Key) codePCK (Personalization Control Key) code*Support for a specific firmware and hardware versions:* Models locked with "hardware lock"Models with auto SP-lockModels with more than one SIMModels with disabled unlock code menu *Unlock Code Calculation by IMEI*Alcatel – MTK – Android – ModemsAvvioBlackBerryChiboDoroGTranHuaweiMicroMaxMojoMotorolaMivistarOrangePantechTCLSFRSpiceVodafoneT-MobileTMNZTE – MTK – Android – ModemsInternet connection is not required for code calculation on most of the modelsStandalone solution, doesn't need server codes or creditsNo limit for quantity of codes calculated per day *Flash/Backup*Read phone's firmware versionCOM port speed – up to 921600 bpsRead and restore backupUpgrade firmware (restore backup from one phone into another)Upgrade and downgrade firmware versionHuge flash files archive: Latest firmware versionsHuge archive of operator's firmwaresHuge selection of language packs *IMEI*Repair IMEI, including models with more than one SIMRepair Software IMEI (phones with IMEI located in the file system)Repair "Blank" IMEI *Repair Security Area*Repair Alcatel Security Area via flashingWorks with FFS through boot mode (allows to export 
information from the phone's FFS zone even if the handset is dead, but 
file system of the phone is not damaged)Works with network calibrations (backup and restore)Phone book backupFormat file system
More information about supported models and features can be found الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].    *Ultimate Multi Tool (UMT) Dongle - Features:*FlashingRemove Sim LockRepair BTRepair IMEIWipe PhonesRemove Google accountSupports: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8.0, Windows 8.1, Windows 10
More information about supported models and features can be found*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*.    *NCK Pro Box - Package Content:*NCK Pro Box with smart card insideCables: NCK BOX LG GS102NCK BOX CA101NCK BOX TP CABLENCK BOX LG GW300NCK BOX ALC S210NCK BOX SAM 7070SNCK BOX ZTE X760NCK BOX SAM E210NCK BOX LG KE500NCK BOX LG KG800NCK BOX MOT WXNCK BOX OT-800NCK BOX MRO USBNCK BOX SAM C3300KRX GND TXUSB A-B
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Due to the onrush of technology and efforts to meet every customer's 
demands, the supplier retains the right to change some positions in the 
list of cables and accessories coming together with the product. 
Therefore, the package content presented above is rather tentative. More
 details on the matter can be obtained from our sales managers.   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 03:02 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

